# Transmission Issues - Replace or Buy a new vehicle



## nissan_sucks (Sep 3, 2020)

Hello guys,

I own Nissan Sentra 2013 SV and just got a call from repair shop, that transmission is done and needs replacement. Drove 90K miles on it. It was the case from last 1 year when I took to dealership to understand and which they confirm needs replacement. Since then, it worked so far and now it's completely done.

In 2 minds, on whether consider as a total loss and buy a new vehicle or pay 4,000$ to replace transmission?

Am from more North East of US, for the most part car is still good. (i.e just adding to see if it changes anything).


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is a drag. I know there was a class-action lawsuit filed for that gen Sentra. I don't think its been resolved, but there is a possibility that it will be covered in the not so distant future. If that happens you should be able to get a refund for whatever you spent to replace the CVT, so keep the receipts if you have work done on it.


----------

